# Food Suggestions?



## Enitnahs (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm new here so please forgive me if I'm not following certain guidelines. I have enjoyed lurking this forum for sometime but finally have a pup of my own so now I have my own questions. 

I just became the proud owner of an 8 week old GSD and am needing some food suggestions. I'm having trouble wading through all of the info re: protein and calcium needs. I don't want to feed Purina but Orijen is outside my budget, so I need something more middle ground. I don't have a specific budget in mind, just something that's a good solid food that I can feel comfortable with my guy eating but won't break the bank. What about Chicken Soup for the Large Breed Puppy, is that a good compromise? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## K9KOA (Aug 21, 2016)

My pup really likes the Royal Canin GSD Specific Puppy food.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Victor or Fromm's are good choices. Either the Victor Hi-Pro Plus or the Professional versions, or the Fromm's Large Breed Puppy would work. You can order all of them from Chewy.com


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Victor is too high in ash and minerals for a lbp IMO. 
Most ppl here will say try Fromm lbp but my pup didn't do well with it. 
I used Royal canin maxi cuz that's what the breeder fed.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

All 4 of mine have done great with Fromm, even my girl with allergies.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ausdland said:


> Victor is too high in ash and minerals for a lbp IMO.
> 
> Most ppl here will say try Fromm lbp but my pup didn't do well with it.
> 
> I used Royal canin maxi cuz that's what the breeder fed.




Actually the Victor Professional has 7.21% ash, so not too high.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Nigel said:


> All 4 of mine have done great with Fromm, even my girl with allergies.




I rotate between Fromms and Victor. Everyone looks good. Everyone seems to like both brands.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ausdland said:


> I used Royal canin maxi cuz that's what the breeder fed.



My breeder feeds Victor Professional.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I rotate between Fromms and Victor. Everyone looks good. Everyone seems to like both brands.


we have a friend who does this, also with good results.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Fromm would be my first choice. When the dog is older I would do Dr. Tim's. I believe Dr. Tim's momenum has the right mineral levels for a puppy too, but I'm not sure. I have fed mine Fromm for 18 months, then went to Dr. Tim's Momentum.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Actually the Victor Professional has 7.21% ash, so not too high.


No, that's fine but the calcium and phospheros are higher than recommended for a lbp. 
I fed the lamb and rice for a couple months (great poops) but found out ash is 11%=too high.
I'm actually going to try the Professional formula in 6 months. I wish they'd print their mineral content on their website.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> Fromm would be my first choice. When the dog is older I would do Dr. Tim's. I believe Dr. Tim's momenum has the right mineral levels for a puppy too, but I'm not sure. I have fed mine Fromm for 18 months, then went to Dr. Tim's Momentum.


Kinesis does. I'd feed that instead of a lbp kibble if it worked for the pup.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> Fromm would be my first choice. When the dog is older I would do Dr. Tim's. I believe Dr. Tim's momenum has the right mineral levels for a puppy too, but I'm not sure. I have fed mine Fromm for 18 months, then went to Dr. Tim's Momentum.


Can you tell me why you went to a higher protein/fat/calorie kibble when the dog matured? I've seen that a lot and want to understand why. My pup is only a year old, so sticking to 25% protein for now per a couple vets I trust.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

ausdland said:


> Can you tell me why you went to a higher protein/fat/calorie kibble when the dog matured? I've seen that a lot and want to understand why. My pup is only a year old, so sticking to 25% protein for now per a couple vets I trust.


For me it had nothing to do with the protein level. My boy needed the calories. Momentum has 588 calories per cup. I was feeding more than 5 cups a day of the old food. That did not agree with him, so I went to a higher calorie food and reduced the volume of food. We are now feeding 3 cups a day and he seems to do well with it.


----------



## Enitnahs (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you so much! I went with Fromm's large breed puppy. Any suggestions on how to transition from his previous foods. As in how long at each ratio, etc?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Some dog's have iron guts.....others do not.....so you have to treat them as an individual.

Choose an amount you are comfortable with.....between 1 Tablespoon to 1/4th cup.....YOU know your dog. 

Transition with small amounts of new food mixed with old, taking a week or two to change. 



The amount you choose can be combined in the morning meal, night meal or both.....your choice. 



If stool get loose, go back to previous amount fed (where stool was solid) and hold at that amount for a few days until his gut gets use to it. Then increase again. This is called "bowel tolerance".


Moms


----------

